# Create Chill Playlist (All Selections Allowed)



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

This thread is kind of building off the one a while back started by Norman Bates, which I thought was a good thread idea, but a little too restrictive once it got rolling. So I'm starting a new one in which anyone can post any non-classical pieces they feel qualify as being 'chill'. Feel free to post your suggestions, or just enjoy these tracks:

Foster The People - Sit Next To Me





Sensual Seduction (Instrumental)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I like this track, especially the second half. And the title is very appropriate. Wonderful video as well. Chiiilllll out 

Tetsu Inoue - Chill In Chill Out





The one that follows is even better. It's like... taking a warm bath in sound. From the album "Organic Cloud". Headphones recommended!

Tetsu Inoue - Ring of Power


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Chill and kind of eerie:

Leonard Cohen - _Waiting for the Miracle_





The Tragically Hip - _Titanic Terrarium_


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

More music from various genres that I like and consider "chill"

Carbon Based Lifeforms - Central Plain





Ozric Tentacles - Sulta Detrii





JuJu Orchestra - Dia Brazil





A.L.I.S.O.N - Space Echo





Vangelis - Sweet Solitude (from Blade Runner 25th anniversary edition)


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I found some nice chillout tunes from Chillhop Recordings' seasonal compilations Chillhop Essentials. They are mostly sort of light jazz fusion or smooth jazz.

masked man - grandiose soul
https://chillhop.bandcamp.com/track/grandiose-soul

Aso - Snug
https://chillhop.bandcamp.com/track/snug

L'indécis - Le Sud
https://chillhop.bandcamp.com/track/le-sud


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Magic! - Kiss Me


----------

